
The Problem With Disney Plus [video] - rahuldottech
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFl1Z0Npz-M
======
skuthus
My problem with Disney+ is the 'cable-fication' of video streaming. Netflix
was revolutionary precisely because it was a central repository for movie and
TV streaming. Now that production companies see the value, they are slowly
destroying it by separating their IP from Netflix and forcing users to buy
separate 'Channel' services for each respective producer. They clearly didn't
learn their lesson the first time - Piracy will be the preferred method of
video consumption again, because it's not possible to justify spending
$15/month for every individual service.

